# Timeshares in Vancouver?



## andy25g (Jan 24, 2013)

Doing a quick google search I only saw WorldMark as an option

I own at 2 resorts that trade through interval and don't think vancouver is available through interval anyway

But I also own 2 grand pacific resorts that I've exchanged through SFX in the past. 

Any suggestions into possibly trading into vancouver(if not impossible) my schedule is flexible.....Is RCI the only way to go?


----------



## eal (Jan 24, 2013)

There are 4 resorts in Vancouver with II.  They are all nice.


----------



## eal (Jan 24, 2013)

RCI's Vancouver resorts (some overlap):


----------



## andy25g (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks so much , I never realized there were Vancouver options through Interval.......now the million dollar question, what are chances of exchanging into Vancouver? Is there ever availability via instant exchange or is this something I'll have to request?

Thanks again


----------



## tashamen (Jan 25, 2013)

andy25g said:


> Thanks so much , I never realized there were Vancouver options through Interval.......now the million dollar question, what are chances of exchanging into Vancouver? Is there ever availability via instant exchange or is this something I'll have to request?



When Club Intrawest switched back to II from RCI last year they did a bulk deposit in September, and there were several weeks available in Vancouver for instant exchange.  In general I think you should put in an ongoing request as all of these resorts are fairly small and availability depends on the time of year you're interested in going.  

Or you could always do a private exchange with a CI or Worldmark owner.

And note that the Lord Stanley Suites are not available for exchange in II, only for purchase as Getaways.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2013)

The CI rooms in the Sheraton in downtown Vancouver are only 3 floors of the hotel. So there isn't a lot of inventory and therefore a very small amount of rooms that could get deposited into II. That isn't to say they never get deposited but the number will be small.

Good luck


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2013)

The Worldmark only has limited inventory in the Canadian. They own a few floors. Maybe you could trade with an owner.

Bill

-------------

[Bill - You solicited a rental in this post, which as you know, is against the TUG posting rules.  I edited your post - then you removed the edit.  Please review the TUG rules regarding this issue. - DeniseM Moderator]



> Honor changes entered by moderators
> *You may not alter, edit, or delete any edits introduced into your message by a Moderator or Administrator.* This is considered a serious offense and may result in loss of posting privileges.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 28, 2013)

[Please send a private message - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## MaryH (Feb 3, 2013)

I think Rosedale on Robson used to be Aviewest.

Club Intrawest is now on II rather than RCI and it is 3 floors on the Sheraton Wall Center building.

Worldmark Canadian is 6? floors in a condo building.  

Hyatt Regency is a hotel so I would think it would be getaways.


----------



## gomo2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keep an eye on DAE.  Not many but I have seen the odd one pop there also.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 5, 2013)

Saw some Rosedale on Robson on Platinum Interchange last year.


----------

